# Shower screen pivot block



## winjim (21 May 2022)

This is an absolutely ludicrous long shot I know, but worth a try. The pivot block from my shower screen has broken and I'd rather replace the part than have to faff around with buying and fitting a whole new screen. Does anybody have the first clue how to go about identifying it and finding a suitable replacement?

Obviously I've already Googled several permutations of 'shower screen pivot block spare part' so any replies along those lines will be treated with the contempt they deserve...

I fear this may be an exercise in futility but if anyone's up for a challenge let me know and I'll post all the measurements.

TIA


----------



## Cerdic (21 May 2022)

No idea, but you might be able to get the broken bit welded. Is it steel?


----------



## winjim (21 May 2022)

Cerdic said:


> No idea, but you might be able to get the broken bit welded. Is it steel?



No, plastic. I have thought about maybe gluing it then bolting a steel plate across it. That might work and you wouldn't see it as it's at the top of the shower screen. Bit of a bodge though and maybe not worth the effort.


----------



## alicat (21 May 2022)

How about going to an old-fashioned hardware shop or a plumber's merchant with the broken piece in hand and asking what plumbers call them and if it's possible to buy them as spares? A bathroom fitter probably even has some left over if you ask nicely....


----------



## alicat (21 May 2022)

or it it the sort of thing that a 3-D printer might be good at making?


----------



## winjim (21 May 2022)

alicat said:


> How about going to an old-fashioned hardware shop or a plumber's merchant with the broken piece in hand and asking what plumbers call them and if it's possible to buy them as spares? A bathroom fitter probably even has some left over if you ask nicely....



As far as I can tell the correct name is 'pivot block'. You can buy them as spares for some brands but the issue is identifying the manufacturer in the first place. Trying to figure out the manufacturer of a particular shower screen is tricky as you can well imagine.

(Told you it was a long shot.)


----------



## flake99please (21 May 2022)

winjim said:


> No, plastic. I have thought about maybe gluing it then bolting a steel plate across it. That might work and you wouldn't see it as it's at the top of the shower screen. Bit of a bodge though and maybe not worth the effort.


Probably your best bet tbh. Good luck.


----------



## alicat (21 May 2022)

winjim said:


> You can buy them as spares for some brands but the issue is identifying the manufacturer in the first place.



Thanks. I understand the problem better now. Good luck!


----------



## winjim (21 May 2022)

alicat said:


> Thanks. I understand the problem better now. Good luck!



Yeah sorry, I'm not trying be awkward and throw obstacles in the way of your (eminently sensible) solutions. It is a very niche question I'm asking.


----------



## presta (21 May 2022)

I can't see that being an industry standard part, the very least you're going to need to know is the manufacturer. Failing that, make one.


----------



## winjim (21 May 2022)

presta said:


> I can't see that being an industry standard part, the very least you're going to need to know is the manufacturer. Failing that, make one.



Having looked at it, some of the measurements do look like they might be standard, but the whole part not so much. There's a chance I might be able to find one that'll do.

If not, I can probably replace the hinge without having to replace the glass.


----------



## crossfire (29 May 2022)

mine broke as well, hinge sticks down from between 2 screws that hold it to the top of the door, plastic snapped where a screw goes, and not enough to put a new hole in. Temporary repair effected with Gorilla Tape clear - so you can`t see it. Lasted a few months till today when I forgot and leant on it, new repair just carried out. Hope it may help or give inspiration for a cure - superglue together then tape??


----------

